# price of lotions and creams



## Deb (May 26, 2010)

hi, 

how much do you all charge for your lotions and creams? I'm going to be selling face cream in 2 oz containers, body cream in 4 oz and lotion in 6 0z, and I checked out etsy prices and yowzah! Er, no, I'd prefer to charge a fair and reasonable amount (I saw one .5 oz pot for 20 bucks...there is no way anyone woudl buy a 2 oz container of facecream for 80 bucks!). 

thoughts, anyone? I'm currently looking at a price of between 1.25 to 2.00 per ounce, plus 1 dollar for the container. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Rob K (May 26, 2010)

I would start out at the cost of materials (ingredients, packaging, etc) times 4 and see where you are at...


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2010)

I usually figure out the cost of my supplies like Rob said and then I multiply  by 2.25 for wholesale price. for my retail price I take my wholesale price times 2.


----------



## Deb (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## madpiano (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't undersell yourself. Creams and Lotions have a much bigger mark-up than other products (apart from lip balm maybe). Part of that is to make up for the costs to get the product to market. Here in the UK that will mean making lots of testers, until I got the recipe right, then get a safety assessment and a challenge test done (for each small variation!). This is all quite costly, even if it doesn't seem that way all at once, as you are giving away creams while you are working on your recipes. If you count those into your initial costs, the mark-up doesn't seem to be so extreme - apart from Creme de al Mer maybe....

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/d...xtSH=CDLMTheMoistureCollection&q=CDLMTheCreme


----------

